# Rainy Day At The Ranch



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics! Those are some very pretty horses, I love all the variety!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

So uhhh I see one end of the farrier.....Hows the other end?



jk.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Just like this end lol he's my brother


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

haha, nice and muddy here in MN! but it's been more like a rainy week =D 
all the horses at my stable are going nuts


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

You have an adorable gang! Looks like they weren't minding the rain too much.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

great photos. The roan a grulla are stunning!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Thank you!! Oggi is one of my many pride and joys lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Is that Fezick with the guy up there in the second pic? Who ever it is, I'm gonna steal him when I move back to MN...Lol!!! Love the kitty too


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

No thats Misty,she's 13 yrs old now. I sold fezick a while back. I may have a gal coming to see sassy soon.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

very nice looking bunch!!! Im gonna come steel that black lab he/she is so stinking cute!!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

lol he's a lover, he's chowchow x Lab mostly chow. the puppy is blue heeler x lab.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...you sold him? Darn... he was my fave


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

aww! Everyone looks to be having a good time! I have an aunt that lives in MN. =] I hardly make it up there much though...


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yea Fezick sold for $300, the kids rode him all over that day. They adored him. I was more looking for a good home where they had time for him. They had another broke mare there so lately they trail ride the two together and its going well


----------

